

Ask HN: How do I become a great programmer without a CS degree? - lamedeveloper

I&#x27;ve been programming professionally for about a year, but I feel like I&#x27;m going to hit a wall in my personal development if I don&#x27;t take some steps to fill in the gaps that I&#x27;m missing without a CS degree.<p>Having no formal math or CS background, what steps can I take to walk, talk, and program like someone with a strong CS education?
======
darushimo
FWIW, this question was just asked a few days ago, and there was a lot of good
advice and links to previous threads with the same question. try searching HN
(at the bottom of the screen) for some suggestions. Cheers.

~~~
lamedeveloper
Thanks, this is the link for anyone else that stumbles upon this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7612783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7612783)

~~~
j3ali
Thanks for the link!

------
ericdenver
You can find various tutorials through internet by practice watching those
tutorials you can be a good programmer. But for this method you need to be
dedicated ও forbearing.

